# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  mam niedoczynność tarczycy, czy po śmierci mogę zostać dawcą narzadow?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam niedoczynność tarczycy.  Wiem, że nie mogę być dawcą krwi. A jak to się ma do narządów?

----------

